# استفسار عن ارواح القطط



## دانيال (1 مايو 2008)

*..*

*سلام و نعمة*

*كنت عايز استفسر عن اروح القطط*

*و ايه الى بيحصلها و كل حاجة عنها*

*و ايه الى يحصل لو القطة ديه كانت بتحبك مثلاً و جالها مرض و لفظت روحها بين يدك ..*

**

*..*​


----------



## pop201 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن ارواح القطط*

ههههههه ايه ياعم دانيال انت موات قطة وله ايه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن ارواح القطط*

*واسمحوا لي بهذه المداخلة ..

فأني اقول بأن معاني الثلاثة هو كالتالي :

اولاً : الجسد . وهو المادة الترابي. 

ثانياً : الروح . وهي طاقة الحياة التي تعطي الحياة لذلك الجسم الترابي .

ثالثاً : النفس . هي ذلك " الموصل " أو الجسر الذي يربط ما بين الجسد والروح , الذي منه يتشكل انسان محدد ..

فالنفس متربطة بالجسد من جهة ومرتبطة بالروح من الجهة الاخرى ..

بمعنى ان " النفس " هي التي تميز رياض عن الذهبي الفم عن اليكساوي عن البابلي عن عبد المسيح الخ ..

النفس هي التي تملك مميزات هذا الانسان واطباعه وتفكيره وتوجهاته وايمانه ومعتقداته وذهنه وعقله وعواطفه ..

وهذا مرتبط من الناحية الداخلية للانسان ..

لذلك قيل عن الشهوانيون :
{ نفسانيون لا روح لهم } ( يهوذا : 19)
وليس يعنى ان لا روح لهم انهم كانوا ميتين جسدياً .. بل يعني انهم كانوا ميتين روحياً لأن الخطية موت ..!
فنفهم ان " النفسية " هي الطباع والشخصية .. والشهوانيون كانوا يسيرون بحسبها فقط دون الروح النقية اي الحياة ..

والنفس هي التي تميز شكل الانسان الخارجي .. 
اذ بامكاننا ان نقول : " أنت نفسك " مشيرين الى شخص محدد ..
وكقول الرب يسوع { فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم } ( متى 29:11)
اي تجدوا راحة لاشخاصكم الذاتية .. فالنفس هي الشخصية المميزة لكل واحد منا ..

وكقول الرسول يعقوب : { من رد خاطئاً عن ضلال طريقه يخلص نفساً من الموت } ( يعقوب 19:5)
وهذا يعني يخلص " شخصاً " من الموت .. لأن النفس لا تموت لأنها مرتبطة بالروح ..
وكوصية الرب : { تحب قريبك كنفسك } ( متى 39:21)
اي كذاتك او كشخصك ..

كما ربط الكتاب المقدس بين النفس والجسد بقوله { النفس التي تخطئ تموت } ( حزقيال 20:18)

ومعلوم ان الجسد ( الترابي ) هو الذي يموت .. وليس النفس ( بمعنى شخصية الانسان بكل ما تحمله من مميزات تميزه عن غيره )
لذلك ان قول الرب يسوع واضح بأن النفس لا تموت ابداً ..

{ ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها } ( متى 28:10)
هل تعلمون السبب ؟

والجواب ان " النفس " مرتبطة بالروح ..
فروح كل انسان بعد ان تنفصل من الجسد الترابي ستبقى معها " النفس " التي تميزها عن الروح الاخرى ..

وهذا ما حدث في مثل الغني ولعازر ..

اذ ان جسديهما قد دفنا في الارض ..
ولكن روح كل واحد منهما قد ذهبت الى مكان مختلف .. مع بقاء " النفس " مرتبطة مع كل روح ..!

لدرجة ان روح الغني قد تعرفت على روح لعازر وكذلك على روح ابينا ابراهيم ..
وكانت لكل روح منهم شخصيتها المختلفة عن الاخرى ..
وذلك لارتباط كل واحدة منهم بـ " النفس " اي الشخصية التي تميز كل واحد عن الآخر ..
فالنفس كما هي مرتبطة بالجسد .. والتي تحدد شخصيته .. هي كذلك مرتبطة بالروح محددة شخصيتها .

كقول الرب للغني الغبي : { هذه الليلة تطلب نفسك منك } ( لوقا 20:12)
أي أنت .. أي روحك المرتبطة بالنفس أي أنت !

فالنفس لا تموت ابداً لانها خالدة .. والسبب ان أرواح البشر خالدة لا تموت !

وهذا بعكس تعاليم جماعة شهود يهوه التي لا تؤمن بخلود النفس !)CRZ 

فالفرق بين روح الانسان وبين روح الحيوان .. هو ان روح الانسان لها سلطان الروح القدس بالتسلط على كل الحيوانات والمخلوقات ..
والرب اعطى الانسان هذا السلطان عندما خلقه على صورته ومثاله , واعطاه بالتالي السلطان ..
ولم يخلق الرب الحيوانات على مثاله ..
فكان للانسان روحاً تتميز عن روح الحيوان .. بأنها مخلوقة على صورة الله ومثاله ..
في البر وقداسة الحق ( أفسس24:4)

والحيوان لا علاقة له بالبر والقداسة والحق ..(sml9) 

وروح الانسان تتميز .. في العقل والمنطق والكلام والمعرفة .. 
اذ قام الانسان بتسمية كل الحيوانات , اذ لم تقدر الحيوانات على تسمية نفسها ! ( تكوين 19:2)(sml19) 

صحيح ان الحيوان له روح حية .. كقول الرب :

{و دخلت الى نوح الى الفلك اثنين اثنين من كل جسد فيه روح حياة} ( تكوين 1 : 15)

وهنا نلاحظ انه قد ربط بين روح الحيوان والحياة ..
فالحيوان له حياة .. ولكن ليس له " الروح " الذي خلق على صورة الله ومثاله بالسلطان والحرية والعقل والقداسة والايمان ..!

ببساطة .. روح الانسان خالدة لارتباطها بالسلطان الممنوح لها من الرب اذ خلق الرب الانسان على صورته ومثاله ..
والحيوان لا يملك هذا ..

له كل المجد والكرامة والسجود والسلطان الى ابد الابدين ..10():​*

*النفس يا أخوة هي المسئولة عن المشاعر والأحاسيس ، وليست الا مقياس للشعور .

وهي تنتهي مع الإنسان لأنها مشاعرة وأحاسيسه .​​​​

" النفس " هي المتعلقة بالشعور والاحساس ..
ولكن ليس هذا فقط .. 
بل انها متعلقة بالارادة والذهن والعقل , وهي التي تميز انسان عن انسان آخر ..
اذ هي " الشخصية " المميزة لانسان عن الاخر ..

ولكنها لا تموت ..10(): 

بدليل قول الرب : { ولكن النفس لا يقدرون على ان يقتلوها } ( متى 28:10)

فالنفس هي الرابط ما بين الروح والجسد ..

والنفس متعلقة بالروح بعد انفصالها عن الجسد بالموت ..

بدليل ان نفس لعازر بعد موت قد بقيت مرتبطه بروحه .. وكذلك نفس الغني مع روحه في الهاوية ..
وكذلك نفس ابراهيم مع روحه .. 
اذ فكيف يمكن ان روح تنظر الى روح وتتعرف عليها .. ان لم تكن متميزة ؟؟؟!!
والنفس هي التي تميز .. لانها متعلقة بالذهن والعقل والعواطف والمعتقد ..

وبقاء النفس مع الروح .. يدلنا عليه قول الرائي العظيم : 
{ رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله } ( رؤيا 9:6)
وهذه النفوس بدون ( الجسد الذي قتل ) تتحدث وتصرخ وتتذكر الاحداث .. اذن لها شخصيات متميزة !

أما الاخ طوبيا فانا متفق معه ..

ولكن صحيح ان الروح تذهب الى خالقها .. ولكن ليس معنى هذا انها قد ذهبت الى دون رجعة ..
لان الروح مادامت قد اشتركت مع الجسد , سواء في الايمان أو الشر ..
فانها ستحاسب معه يوم الدينونة ..
سواء بالملكوت الابدي ( جسد روحاني ) مميز عن آخر بالنفس ..
أو بالهلاك الابدي في البحيرة .. ( جسد وروح ونفس ) ..

فالثلاث مكونات لانسان ( الجسد والروح والنفس ) عليها الدينونة أو المكافأة معاً .. 

{ ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح } ( 1 تسالونيكي 23:5)

فعند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح والوقوف أمامه ستكون هذه المكونات مجتمعة معاً بالقيامة !​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن ارواح القطط*

*بالرجوع للعبري نجد 


فالانسان ترابي اي أدام אדם ,وبالعربيه يقال نقلا عن العبري ادم , وهي كلمه مشتقه من كلمة "الارض" في العبري وتعني אדמה = קרקע, עפר-הארץ, יבשה; אחוזה, חלקה, חבל-ארץ, שטח, מגרש; ארץ, מדינה, אומה; כדור-הארץ, עולם 
وتعني "ارض"................ وكلام منطقي فالانسان هو جبله من الارض , ولهذا نقول في الجنانيز ..... " تذكر ايها الانسان انك تراب ..... والى التراب تعود " 

וַיִּיצֶר יְהוָה אֱלֹהִים אֶת-הָאָדָם, עָפָר מִן-הָאֲדָמָה, וַיִּפַּח בְּאַפָּיו, נִשְׁמַת חַיִּים; וַיְהִי הָאָדָם, לְנֶפֶשׁ חַיָּה


اما الروح רוח روَّح وتعني: الرياح او حركة الهواء , غاز للتنفس , ونفس. والخ... = תנועת אוויר, משב; אוויר, גז לנשימה; אווירה; כיוון, מגמה; שד, רפאים; שכל, נפש, נשמה

وحصلنا عليها عندما حرك الله الهواء (بالنفخ من انفه) فأصبحنا عندها فقط انفس حية 

ذكر في التوراه ان الله 
نفَخ في أنْفِه نَسَمَةَ حياةٍ. فصارَ آدمُ نفْسًا حيَّةً. 


וַיִּפַּח בְּאַפָּיו, נִשְׁמַת חַיִּים; וַיְהִי הָאָדָם, לְנֶפֶשׁ חַיָּה




فلولا هذه النفخه لما اصبحنا " انفس حية " رغم اننا جبلنا من التراب بغرار باقي الحيوانات والكون التي خلقت بلفظ " امر" فكان ......

الحيوان خلق جسديا غير الانسان فالانسان من تراب الارض اي له انتماء للارض فهو منها ويعود لها , بينما الحيوانات ليست منها ولكن تعود وتتحلل بعد موتها لتصير منها 

الحيوان نفسه خلقت معه, بمجرد ان وجد. بينما الانسان بعد ان خلقه الله نفخ فيه من روح الله وعندما يموت الانسان تعود روحه الانسان لخالقها والنافخ بها , بينما روح الحيوان فتتلاشها 



فالحيوان :
روحيا
وجسديا 

مختلف عن الانسان وان استخدمنا نفس الكلمات للتعبير , فمثلا :

نقول عن جسم الانسان גוף האדם .......... ونقول ايضا جسم الحيوان גוף החיה 
ونقول لكل جسم يعيش ويتنفس ايضا , جسم حي גוף חי

ولكن نوعية جسم الانسان مختلفه عن باقي انوا الاجسام 
وهنا يوجد نقاط اختلاف بين رجال الدين , والعلماء 
فالعلماء يزعمون ان اصل الانسان هو القرده , ام رجال الدين فيقولون اصل الانسان ليس بحيوان (قرد) 

بالنسبه للروح , فكل حركه في الهواء هي روح , فأنت لو قمت بتحريك الهواء بالنفخ برضوا اسمها روح ومنها اشتق اسم رياح רוחות روحوت .........
ولكن الفرق ان الروح المعطاه من الله هي روح تعطي " انفس حية" " נִשְׁמַת חַיִּים "

اما باقي الارواح الحيوانيه فهي انفس مية تموت مع الجسد وتفنى

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن ارواح القطط*

+++ أشير --كذلك -- لكتاب : " الإنجيل يجيب عن بدعة فناء الروح " ( روح الإنسان طبعاً ) والموجود بهذا المنتدى المبارك ، وبخاصة ، الأبواب : - الإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله  -- تميز الخلقة البشرية .
++ وأنقل منها هذا الجزء :- 
>>>>>> ثانياً : الخلقة المتميزة بالنسمة الإلهية 
 v  يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الجنود السمائيين ، أى الملائكة ( لو 13:2 و15 ، رؤ 14:19 ، هو   5:12 .. الخ ) هم مخلوقون بالنسمة الإلهية الخارجة من فمه القدوس : [ بكلمة الرب صُنعت السموات ، وبنسمة فيه ( أى : فمه ) كل جنودها ] مز 6:33 . 
 v  كما يذكر عن الإنسان نفس الشىء ، إذ أن الله : [ نفخ فى أنفه نسمة حياة ] تك 7:2 . 
·	وهذه النفخة الإلهية بالنسمة الإلهية ، هى مستمرة فى وجودها وفعلها ، فى كل أجيال البشر  ، وليس فى آدم فقط ، لذلك مكتوب فى سفر أيوب الصديق : [ نسمة القدير أحيتنى ] أى 4:33 ، وأيضاً : [ فى الناس روحاً ، ونسمة القدير تعقلهم ] أى 8:32 ، أى أن روح وعقل الإنسان السامى الراقى هو نتيجة للخلقة المتميزة بالنسمة الإلهية . 
        v       إذن ، فإن العامل المشترك بين الملائكة وبين أرواح البشر ، هو أنهم جميعاً مخلوقون بالنسمة الإلهية الخارجة من فمه القدوس ● وإن ذلك الأمر يقتصر عليهما فقط ، دون باقى الأحياء الأرضية . 
● مع فارق أن الملائكة هم أرواح سامية نورانية خالصة بينما البشر لهم أرواحاً سامية نورانية متحدة بأجساد ترابية قليلة القيمة ووضيعة الشأن . 
وبسبب هذا الفارق ، مكتوب عن الإنسان : [ تنقصه قليلاً عن الملائكة ] مز 5:8 ، فإن هذا النقصان قليلاً ، هو بسبب أن الإنسان ليس مجرد روح سامية فقط ـــ كالملائكة ــــ  بل انه روح سامية فى جسد ترابى وضيع القيمة والشأن . 
          v       ملحوظات إضافية على الآية : [ فى الناس روحاً ونسمة القدير تعقلهم ] أى 8:32 : - 
(1)  إنه مكتوب [ فى الناس روحاً ] فليس الإنسان روحاً فقط ، ولا هو جسد فقط ، بل : روح فى جسد . 
وهذه العلاقة بين الروح والجسد ، يشبهها الكتاب المقدس بالساكن فى المنزل الترابى       ( للمزيد الرد السابع صفحة 10  ) 
(2)  وبالنسبة للنسمة الإلهية ، فها هى مذكورة هنا فى هذه الآية ، فى سفر أيوب الصديق ، بعد أجيال كثيرة جداً من آدم ، دليلاً على إستمراريتها فى كل الأجيال ، كما أنها مذكورة بوجه مطلق لجميع البشر : [ فى الناس ] ، فهى لا تختص بالبعض دون الآخر     ●  بل أن أيوب الصديق يعلن بوضوح بأنها فى أنفه هو شخصياً ، وليس فى آدم فقط ، إذ يقول : [ نفخة الله فى أنفى ] أى 3:27 . إذن فإنها مستمرة فى وجودها وفاعليتها فى كل نسل آدم . 
● كما أن الإشارة إلى هذه الخلقة المتميزة ،  لم تتوقف عند سفر أيوب ، بل إنها فى الكتاب المقدس كله ، فإن رسالة يعقوب الرسول تواصل تذكيرنا بها ، عن البشر أجمعين : -             [ الناس الذين تكونوا على شبه الله ] يع 9:3 . إذن فالخلقة المتميزة للإنسان على صورة الله كشبهه ، لم تقتصر على آدم وحده ، بل إنها تشمل جميع البشر . 
(3)  كما نلاحظ – فى هذه الآية : العلاقة الوثيقة بين روح وعقل الإنسان ، وبين الخلقة المتميزة بالنسمة الإلهية ، فإن الإنسان بسببها أصبح له الفهم الروحانى السامى القادر على التأمل فى السماويات وفى الإلهيات ، والمكتوب عنه [ روح من فهمى ( حرفياً : روح فهمى أو عقلى) يجيبنى ] أى 3:20 ، وأيضاً [ تتجددوا بروح ذهنكم ] أف 23:4 . 
● وهذا الفهم الروحانى يسمو جداً فوق الفهم الجسدانى الذى ينحصر فى الأرضيات بهدف حفظ النوع ، بالغذاء والتكاثر والدفاع عن الذات . . . . . الخ ( أنظر الرد الثالث – الفهم  الروحى صفحة  22 ، 23 ) 
       v  إذن ، فإن الله أعطى الإنسان كرامة عظيمة جداً تسمو فوق كل المخلوقات الأرضية ، إذ خلقه على صورته كشبهه فى الروحانية والنورانية والقداسة والخلود . 
والواجب علينا أن نتفهم عظمة هذه الخلقة ، وأن نشكر الله على عطيته العظيمة ، وأن نحافظ عليها بالسمو فوق الأرضيات والتطلع إلى الروحيات ، وإلا انطبق علينا المكتوب : [ إنسان فى كرامة ولا يفهم ، يشبه البهائم التى تباد ] مز 20:49 . 
● وحيث أن الإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله كشبهه ، فإن الإدعاء بتساوي الإنسان بالبهيمة ( الذى يدعيه شهود يهوه والسبتيين الأدفنتست ) ، ستجعل البهائم أيضاً على صورة الله كشبهه !!! فهل يصح أن يقال ذلك !!! 
     إذن هذه البدعة لا تتوقف عند إهانة الإنسان بمساواته بالبهائم ، بل إنها تهين الله ذاته .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن ارواح القطط*

+++ أشير --كذلك -- لكتاب : " الإنجيل يجيب عن بدعة فناء الروح " ( روح الإنسان طبعاً ) والموجود بهذا المنتدى المبارك ، وبخاصة ، الأبواب : الإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله -- تميز الخلقة البشرية .
++ وأنقل منها هذا الجزء :- 
>>>>>> ثانياً : الخلقة المتميزة 
بالنسمة الإلهية 
 v  يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الجنود السمائيين ، أى الملائكة ( لو 13:2 و15 ، رؤ 14:19 ، هو   5:12 .. الخ ) هم مخلوقون بالنسمة الإلهية الخارجة من فمه القدوس : [ بكلمة الرب صُنعت السموات ، وبنسمة فيه ( أى : فمه ) كل جنودها ] مز 6:33 . 
 v  كما يذكر عن الإنسان نفس الشىء ، إذ أن الله : [ نفخ فى أنفه نسمة حياة ] تك 7:2 . 
·	وهذه النفخة الإلهية بالنسمة الإلهية ، هى مستمرة فى وجودها وفعلها ، فى كل أجيال البشر وليس فى آدم فقط ، لذلك مكتوب فى سفر أيوب الصديق : [ نسمة القدير أحيتنى ] أى 4:33 ، وأيضاً : [ فى الناس روحاً ، ونسمة القدير تعقلهم ] أى 8:32 ، أى أن روح وعقل الإنسان السامى الراقى هو نتيجة للخلقة المتميزة بالنسمة الإلهية . 
        v       إذن ، فإن العامل المشترك بين الملائكة وبين أرواح البشر ، هو أنهم جميعاً مخلوقون بالنسمة الإلهية الخارجة من فمه القدوس ● وإن ذلك الأمر يقتصر عليهما فقط ، دون باقى الأحياء الأرضية . 
● مع فارق أن الملائكة هم أرواح سامية نورانية خالصة بينما البشر لهم أرواحاً سامية نورانية متحدة بأجساد ترابية قليلة القيمة ووضيعة الشأن . 
وبسبب هذا الفارق ، مكتوب عن الإنسان : [ تنقصه قليلاً عن الملائكة ] مز 5:8 ، فإن هذا النقصان قليلاً ، هو بسبب أن الإنسان ليس مجرد روح سامية فقط ـــ كالملائكة ــــ  بل انه روح سامية فى جسد ترابى وضيع القيمة والشأن . 
          v       ملحوظات إضافية على الآية : [ فى الناس روحاً ونسمة القدير تعقلهم ] أى 8:32 : - 
(1)  إنه مكتوب [ فى الناس روحاً ] فليس الإنسان روحاً فقط ، ولا هو جسد فقط ، بل : روح فى جسد . 
وهذه العلاقة بين الروح والجسد ، يشبهها الكتاب المقدس بالساكن فى المنزل الترابى       ( للمزيد الرد السابع صفحة 10  ) 
(2)  وبالنسبة للنسمة الإلهية ، فها هى مذكورة هنا فى هذه الآية ، فى سفر أيوب الصديق ، بعد أجيال كثيرة جداً من آدم ، دليلاً على إستمراريتها فى كل الأجيال ، كما أنها مذكورة بوجه مطلق لجميع البشر : [ فى الناس ] ، فهى لا تختص بالبعض دون الآخر     ●  بل أن أيوب الصديق يعلن بوضوح بأنها فى أنفه هو شخصياً ، وليس فى آدم فقط ، إذ يقول : [ نفخة الله فى أنفى ] أى 3:27 . إذن فإنها مستمرة فى وجودها وفاعليتها فى كل نسل آدم . 
● كما أن الإشارة إلى هذه الخلقة المتميزة ،  لم تتوقف عند سفر أيوب ، بل إنها فى الكتاب المقدس كله ، فإن رسالة يعقوب الرسول تواصل تذكيرنا بها ، عن البشر أجمعين : -             [ الناس الذين تكونوا على شبه الله ] يع 9:3 . إذن فالخلقة المتميزة للإنسان على صورة الله كشبهه ، لم تقتصر على آدم وحده ، بل إنها تشمل جميع البشر . 
(3)  كما نلاحظ – فى هذه الآية : العلاقة الوثيقة بين روح وعقل الإنسان ، وبين الخلقة المتميزة بالنسمة الإلهية ، فإن الإنسان بسببها أصبح له الفهم الروحانى السامى القادر على التأمل فى السماويات وفى الإلهيات ، والمكتوب عنه [ روح من فهمى ( حرفياً : روح فهمى أو عقلى) يجيبنى ] أى 3:20 ، وأيضاً [ تتجددوا بروح ذهنكم ] أف 23:4 . 
● وهذا الفهم الروحانى يسمو جداً فوق الفهم الجسدانى الذى ينحصر فى الأرضيات بهدف حفظ النوع ، بالغذاء والتكاثر والدفاع عن الذات . . . . . الخ ( أنظر الرد الثالث – الفهم  الروحى صفحة  22 ، 23 ) 
       v  إذن ، فإن الله أعطى الإنسان كرامة عظيمة جداً تسمو فوق كل المخلوقات الأرضية ، إذ خلقه على صورته كشبهه فى الروحانية والنورانية والقداسة والخلود . 
والواجب علينا أن نتفهم عظمة هذه الخلقة ، وأن نشكر الله على عطيته العظيمة ، وأن نحافظ عليها بالسمو فوق الأرضيات والتطلع إلى الروحيات ، وإلا انطبق علينا المكتوب : [ إنسان فى كرامة ولا يفهم ، يشبه البهائم التى تباد ] مز 20:49 . 
● وحيث أن الإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله كشبهه ، فإن الإدعاء بتساوي الإنسان بالبهيمة ، ستجعل البهائم أيضاً على صورة الله كشبهه !!! فهل يصح أن يقال ذلك !!! 
     إذن هذه البدعة لا تتوقف عند إهانة الإنسان بمساواته بالبهائم ، بل إنها تهين الله ذاته .


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2008)

ما علاقة السؤال بالمسيحية؟
القسم هذا للاسئلة المسيحية لا للاسئلة العامة

يغلق


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن ارواح القطط*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*طبعاً أؤيد غلق الموضوع ونقله الي المحذوفات قريباً ولكن !!!*

*لي سؤال ؟؟؟*
*ما دخل الأجابات الرائعة من أخوتي بالسؤال عن القطط*
*وهل للقطط أرواح كي نتحدث عنها كأنها بشر ؟؟؟*

*فمع مراجعة الردود الموجودة سنجد أنها غريبة عن السؤال *

*فياليتنا ندقق جيداً في الأجابة وهل لها علاقة مباشرة وقوية بالسؤال أم لا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

